# Eclipse 55090 pdf manual for those who are looking.



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just thought I would list this for those who need one.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome!!! :2thumbsup:


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Page 74, line 1: "Be Extremely careful not to swallow the battery" 

I think i'll keep that in mind


----------



## patrick3178 (Aug 18, 2013)

hi just wondering if the pdf for the eclipse 55090 is still available


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Same here. In need of PDF manual for a 55090.

Sent from my C6806 using Tapatalk


----------

